# Women's B-17 sale



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2006)

Stumbled across this, This is one sale I wish my wife could have purchased for me for Christmas.


Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2006)

Great find!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

thats cool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

I wonder what year that came out, and what $250,000 would be worth today...


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I wonder what year that came out, and what $250,000 would be worth today...



I believe last year the B-17G Fuddy Duddy was sold for around 3.2 to 3.5 million.

Micdrow


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

> wonder what year that came out



prolly 1945-47 maybe


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2006)

B17's were built untill 1945.

If it was a war bond tour (read the fine print) it would have been 1943 or early 1944.

Once the B29's were in production, the govt wasnt eager to buy new B17's.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2006)

Good job Blackwolf!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I wonder what year that came out, and what $250,000 would be worth today...



If it was 1943 it would be $2,913,294.80 according to this site...

AIER - Cost of Living Calculator


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

but really you're only buying the war bonds? advertisers


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 26, 2006)

well once you got it......... what would you do with it??
keep it at the local airport?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool ad.


----------

